# Frogs & Toads > Tree Frogs >  What is the best tree frog?

## ddawgs3

:Confused:  :Confused:  :Confused:

----------


## Kurt

I love _Agalychnis callidryas_, _A. annae_, _Dendropsophus ebraccatus_
_D. leucophyllatus_, _Hypsiboas punctatus, Cruziohyla craspedopus_, _Phyllomedusa hypochondrialis_, _P. sauvagii, P. tomopterna_,_ Trachycephalus resinifictrix_, _Litoria chloris, L. infrafrenata_, _Hyla gratiosa_, _H. versicolor_, _H. arborea_, _Hyperolius fusciventris_, _H. marmoratus, Rhacophorus pardalis_, _R. reinwardtii_, _Theloderma corticale_, _Centrolene ilex_, & _Hyalinobatrachium valerioi_. Then again treefrogs are my thing.

Most people will just say, _Litoria caerulea_, AKA the White's treefrog.

----------

